# Software Build v10.2 2020.4.10 e7c122b43d2b (2020-02-14)



## Apl199 (Apr 25, 2018)

a few coming out on TeslaFi...
2020.4.10


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

SSDD (hint - not sold state disk drive)


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Perscitus said:


> SSDD (hint - not sold state disk drive)


Single-Sided, Double Density? 🙂


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Close... starts with 'same' and ends with 'day'.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Perscitus said:


> SSDD (hint - not sold state disk drive)


IJBF.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Same S**t, Different Day.


----------



## Lchamp (Nov 10, 2019)

Well now...has anyone installed 2020.4.10 ?


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

I see 2 in this group say they have it. I have a 58 Mb download yesterday but no install message. Does any one know the size of this update?


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like this has all but "_Ground to a Halt" _on TeslaFi after about 40 installs.......

Ski


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

fazluke said:


> I see 2 in this group say they have it. I have a 58 Mb download yesterday but no install message. Does any one know the size of this update?


Could that have been a map update?


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Looks like they opened the flood gates for this update.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Not sure if those "flood gates" are open just yet...

Looks like they are still pushing out 4.1

and from the sounds of it, it's nothing special other than bug fixes...

Hoping something new and fun are around the corner...


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

It worries me a bit that they started sending this one but then stopped for a few days, and then resumed. So what caused the concern that slowed it down? Of course, we'll never know.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

sduck said:


> It worries me a bit that they started sending this one but then stopped for a few days, and then resumed. So what caused the concern that slowed it down? Of course, we'll never know.


It's fairly normal actually. They usually send an update to a small group first then sit on it for a few days to make sure there isn't any unforeseen issue once it hits the wild. Once the quarantine period is over, they do a full send.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

SkipperOFMO said:


> Looks like they opened the flood gates for this update.


Not quite yet. It passed the initial send, looks like they are doing another small scale send. When they full send it, you'll see over 600 plus installs fairly quickly.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> It's fairly normal actually. They usually send an update to a small group first then sit on it for a few days to make sure there isn't any unforeseen issue once it hits the wild. Once the quarantine period is over, they do a full send.


Ah yes, I should have remembered that's how they usually do it. They veered from that method with the Christmas eve update and the flurry of little updates after that, but hopefully they're being more cautious now.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

This update sure has turned stagnant. Must be something better in the works.

Still, that doesn't stop me from checking for updates 3 or 4 times a day!


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Zero installs today according to teslafi. And a few downgrades from 2020.4.10 to 4.1.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

sduck said:


> Zero installs today according to teslafi. And a few downgrades from 2020.4.10 to 4.1.


Think the downgrades are from HW3 installs.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Could be. Your guess is as good as mine (probably better actually).


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

My HW3 install resulted in a reversion back to 2020.4.1 from 2020.4.10, so we have at least a sample of one where that is the reason for going back.


----------

